# Best Launcher for Sense?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I thought I would try Sense again and I just flashed InfectedROM. I usually run Thundershed v1.5 with GoLauncher. I used to run ADW or LPP, but messed with GO Launcher and found that it is an incredible launcher, however I am concerned about how smooth it will run on a Sense ROM, however I will run it if it proves me wrong. Anyways, title says it all, what are your opinions on the best (fastest, smoothest, features, etc) launcher for Sense?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ftl or adw are awesome as sense alternatives. I've tried them all... Launcher pro, 360, spb shell, tsf shell, full screen, tag, qq, espier, miui, lightning, simple home, crazy home, infolife's ez launcher, mx, panda, and that's just to name a few. ftl and adw are the best imo. I like ftl a bit better than adw because ftl is still in development and it's fast, smooth, slim, very stable, and can use Lp and adw theme packs as well. Go launcher moved too far away from what it was initially and started packing apps and a lot more ads than they used to into it, I won't use it anymore. Just my opinion.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Ftl or adw are awesome as sense alternatives. I've tried them all... Launcher pro, 360, spb shell, tsf shell, full screen, tag, qq, espier, miui, lightning, simple home, crazy home, infolife's ez launcher, mx, panda, and that's just to name a few. ftl and adw are the best imo. I like ftl a bit better than adw because ftl is still in development and it's fast, smooth, slim, very stable, and can use Lp and adw theme packs as well. Go launcher moved too far away from what it was initially and started packing apps and a lot more ads than they used to into it, I won't use it anymore. Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


I agree. I have been using ftl for a while and it is my favorite also.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been using Zeam since before I rooted and I love it. it doesn't have the same customization options as other launchers, but it's nice and quick and clean.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I've been using Zeam since before I rooted and I love it. it doesn't have the same customization options as other launchers, but it's nice and quick and clean.


exactly what i was going to say. x10000


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I put GL on it last night and got a pretty cool theme but it definitely isn't snappy like it is on AOSP, I do love the fact that I can hide the ugly Sense Status bar on GL though, and simply swipe down to view it. I will try Zeam and Ftl then.

EDIT: I really like FTL but it won't apply all the icons of the GL theme I have...such as in the dock bar








Zeam is nice, but I hate how you can't theme at all


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I really dont care for sense...but trying to give it a shot, just seems to slow for my liking


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have ran sense roms and aosp roms. I have never noticed one being faster than the other. I do like Aosp if I am going to be in a place I cant charge and only doing texts. I underclock it down to the 300 range and the battery can last all day texting. I like sense because its eye pleasing. As far as one being better than the other. I just dont see it.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I have ran sense roms and aosp roms. I have never noticed one being faster than the other. I do like Aosp if I am going to be in a place I cant charge and only doing texts. I underclock it down to the 300 range and the battery can last all day texting. I like sense because its eye pleasing. As far as one being better than the other. I just dont see it.


Hmm...what Sense Rom do you like the best? I am running InfectedROM and I always noticed it being slower than other sense ROMs I just like the Beats Audio and Beats Boot Animation haha. I like to run something that is pretty recent and isn't an old ROM.

Also, I love AOSP because of the ICS look Thundershed provides, Sense doesn't provide that (unless you use iKream, which is a great ROM, but still isn't the "official ICS" look if you ask me)


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I like skyraider and the ikream sense 3.0 and a few others i can think off the top of my head. Infected roms always seemed slow and runs hot and why I dont use his builds anymore becasue of the heat.

I just linked some older aosp roms in another thread on here they are the ShiftA05P IC3.2. Dont know if you have tried these or not. I know I havent but its the ICS look think based off cm7?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I like skyraider and the ikream sense 3.0 and a few others i can think off the top of my head. Infected roms always seemed slow and runs hot and why I dont use his builds anymore becasue of the heat.
> 
> I just linked some older aosp roms in another thread on here they are the ShiftA05P IC3.2. Dont know if you have tried these or not. I know I havent but its the ICS look think based off cm7?


Yea I am running iKream right now, might try SkyRaider, but tbh I think I will end up back on T-shed AOSP


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Yea I am running iKream right now, might try SkyRaider, but tbh I think I will end up back on T-shed AOSP


nothing will satisfy as much as shed. i miss it even on my gnex.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Thundershed is the bee's knees, it's true


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea put T shed back on and ran the V6 Supercharger for the first time...holyy sh##! That script is insaneee, running on the 768 HP setting. Anyone who isn't running that is missing out on so much more potential. Its incredible what these phones are capable of!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Yea I am running iKream right now, might try SkyRaider, but tbh I think I will end up back on T-shed AOSP


Ok I just loaded [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ShiftA05P IC3.2 last night and I take back what I said about not noticing a difference in performance between sense and aosp. This thing is fast and smooth plug gives you that ICS feel. I wish I would of tried this rom long ago lol. This is my new daily driver and battery life seems pretty good. [/background]


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Yea put T shed back on and ran the V6 Supercharger for the first time...holyy sh##! That script is insaneee, running on the 768 HP setting. Anyone who isn't running that is missing out on so much more potential. Its incredible what these phones are capable of!


Try the aosp webkit accelerator. Caution: warp speed ahead. There should be a zip posted on thundershed forum.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Try the aosp webkit accelerator. Caution: warp speed ahead. There should be a zip posted on thundershed forum.
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


Alright...does that work with Dolphin Browser? I dont use the stock browser, do you just flash it? Someone gave a link for it in the post but thats it


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Alright...does that work with Dolphin Browser? I dont use the stock browser, do you just flash it? Someone gave a link for it in the post but thats it


it works for other apps like facebook and stumble. i could see it helping dolphin also. if someone throws up the link u just flash in recovery, no wipe.


----------



## bendystrawboy (Jun 16, 2011)

odd, i've always though aosp type roms are slower then sense roms, I've been stuck on the last gingeritis 3d, i've loaded a lot of roms but i've stuck with this one.

I haven't seen anything roms built off the new build offer over it, other than a higher build number.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

theMichael said:


> it works for other apps like facebook and stumble. i could see it helping dolphin also. if someone throws up the link u just flash in recovery, no wipe.


pretty sure this is it: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9A2x9rSuNJ5aGEzZlJzc2MzWFk

I got it from the Thundershed thread a while ago and held on to it because my results with it were so good.


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I switched from TShed to Infected a couple of months ago. I really liked Eternity as far as Sense ROMs go, but I switched back to Thundershed last week and realize just how much better it is than anything out there. Liquid Smooth 3.2 was great as well. On the whole I find much less lag and better battery life with AOSP ROMS, but that's just my experience.


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, and to stay on topic, I use ADW EX but I like Go Launcher too.


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I always find myself back to Go Launcher no matter if I'm on sense or aosp

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I seem to use ADW EX for ICS themes when I want super minimal and fast and Go Launcher if I want something thats not so minimal


----------

